# Are these Energy Speakers/ HK AVR worth the Price?



## indep (Aug 10, 2008)

hey all,
i went out and bought my speakers + the receiver and now i'm kinda having second guesses about quality/price
i bought the energy connoisseur series
2x rc-30 front speaker channels
the rc-lcr centre channel
2x rc-r surround rear channels for the back 
1 dls-4000r as the sub
1 hk avr-254 (the denon 889 is at the same price, i picked the hk for the on screen set up, or should i have picked the denon?)

all of that for 2500 canadian taxes included... do you guys think i got a good deal or should i go return them


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I think the speakers will be fine however I would have saved a bit more for a better sub form SVS in Canada and maybe gotten the Denon or even better an Onkyo.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

How do they sound?


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

As with all audio, if you are happy, you made the right choices. I think the HK is a fine receiver. I have had many receivers over the years, and, for the most part, the differences in sound quality are minimal, but, the feature set is more important to me. As you progress in your audio quest (translated= spending more money than you have!) you will find more synergistic components that suit your taste. Have fun, Dennis


----------



## PT800 (Feb 19, 2008)

tonyvdb said:


> I think the speakers will be fine however I would have saved a bit more for a better sub form SVS in Canada and maybe gotten the Denon or even better an Onkyo.


I would *not* say Denon or Onkyo are better than HK, just the opposite.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

PT800 said:


> I would *not* say Denon or Onkyo are better than HK, just the opposite.


My experience has been the opposite of your opposite..:dumbcrazy:

The reason I generally don't recommend HK is that I've had 2 receivers fail on me. There wasn't anything odd about my setup, lightning didn't strike, etc, but two failed, one taking out my front left and right speakers. :teeth:

It also seems that I've had the suspicion confirmed by someone on this board that repairs electronics for a living. I can't seem to recall who or when, so take that one with a grain of salt.

I don't think that any particular receiver is going to sound "better" than another at a given price point, and agree that it's the feature set and construction that should be examined/reviewed.

As for your system, again, it depends on what you think. Do you think it sounds good? The only item I think I can unequivacally say I'd change is the sub. SVS or Hsu are going to give you a better bang for your buck than just about any brick&mortar store.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

indep said:


> i went out and bought my speakers + the receiver and now i'm kinda having second guesses about quality/price...


Why??? ...What you don't like about the setup??...


----------



## PT800 (Feb 19, 2008)

JCD said:


> My experience has been the opposite of your opposite..:dumbcrazy:
> 
> The reason I generally don't recommend HK is that I've had 2 receivers fail on me. There wasn't anything odd about my setup, lightning didn't strike, etc, but two failed, one taking out my front left and right speakers. :teeth:
> 
> I don't think that any particular receiver is going to sound "better" than another at a given price point, and agree that it's the feature set and construction that should be examined/reviewed.


Its true that there have been some HK receivers that had to be replaced, but I've only had a Sony blow out a speaker.
But when it comes to sound HK certainly works better with my JBLs than any other brand I've ever used (a much warmer sound than the others).
Plus, the HKs amps are under rated in their power specs. Denons, on the other hand, are over rated, in my experience.


----------



## indep (Aug 10, 2008)

they sound good, i like the sound, i haven't had the chance to experience everything yet as my house is not finished yet so i only experienced them in store... I heard that the RC-R need to be wall mounted and they have to be above head level? I wanted to place them on a speaker stand beside the sofa...
The Velodyne, I got it for $350...
I just want a decent set up for music and movies and I really liked the center channel... also for the front RC-30's they have the RC-50s for 70 bucks more each, is it worth upgrading?

as usual thanks for all the helpful replies, it's helping out big time


----------



## PT800 (Feb 19, 2008)

Generally, surrounds should be about 5~6 ft above the floor, so they fire over the tops of the seat backs.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

indep said:


> I just want a decent set up for music and movies and I really liked the center channel... also for the front RC-30's they have the RC-50s for 70 bucks more each, is it worth upgrading?


When do you think you'll be able to move in to the new house??? ...if is a couple of months, I suggest to hook everything and listen to them (is not the same to audition speakers at the store than the house), that way you'll be completelly sure if you want to keep them or exchange them (RC30 vs RC50).

Just calibrate everything properly and play your favorite movies/music and decide ....:yes:

Front speakers (L+C+R) need to be placed at ear level (36" - 40") and surrounds 2'-3' above ear level ...they don't need to fire directly at your ears, the idea is to fill the room with the effects, if you place them on stands angle them to fire to the ceiling (I read a post where a member was doinf the same), but you can also try them on the wall ...


----------



## doreytp (Dec 29, 2009)

$70 more ....yes they are worth upgrading.

I owed Denon right up to the 3805 and love Denon I also had a HK. Actually had a buzz in it sent it back ot once , not twice but five times regarding the same moo buzz. They retruned it and said on thier bench hooked up to an oscilascope ( not even close in the spelling ) that nohting was wrong and sent it back. Said it was a ground problem in my house. I took that reicever and speakers and went to my work my parents new house and still had the issue. I then thought maybe speakers , but I had my Denon on them and no buzz. Finally I got moo one night when the buzz came back , called the repair place held the phone to the speaker and then yell it sounds like a god bee's nest. maybe you should check out your testing equipment. He took it back again ...moo though hooked it up at his house to his speakers and a week later said yup I was right and a new one I recieved.
I now buy Denon only and axiom speakers and oh yeh a few Emotiva amps


----------

